# Hacer PCB - Tintas para Sublimacion



## guslav (Mar 14, 2012)

Hola amigos del foro, les quería consultar si alguno de ustedes hizo pruebas para construir PCB con las impresoras para sublimación y las hojas tranfer que se venden para sublimación.?

Estoy pensando que quizás sea una buena técnica imprimir con estas impresoras (ejemplo: Epson t24 o t25) sobre las hojas tranfer para sublimación y en ves de transferir a un taza o una remera transferirlo a un PCB. 

Que opinan...

Saludos cordiales...!

Gustavo


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 16, 2012)

Posiblemente funcione ya que las tintas son en base a cera y esta no sería atacada por el percloruro.

No tengo idea que pasaría si empleas el método del aguafuerte (Acido)


----------

